# Rainy Day Camping... What do you do?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Groom your Havanese... Then take the crew on a walk and ruin it all! LOL!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Where are you camping?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and the Ice Slip brush is working GREAT! Not only did it work well drying Panda, but Kodi absolutely LOVES it! He kept coming back for me to brush his back with it! It also made him look fluffy and cute with no bath, no comb, just brushing. It works PRETTY well on Pixel, but she’s so small and her hair is so fine, I really think a small, soft slicker is still the best tool for her.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Oh, and the Ice Slip brush is working GREAT! Not only did it work well drying Panda, but Kodi absolutely LOVES it! He kept coming back for me to brush his back with it!


Oh great! Now I'm going to have to go back through that long brush thread to read about the Ice Slip Brush. A brush that makes your dog return for more? I must have it! :wink2:


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

My CC Fusion brush arrived today and we Have a long way to go before Desi sits still for brushing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> Where are you camping?


Quechee gorge, VT.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> My CC Fusion brush arrived today and we Have a long way to go before Desi sits still for brushing.


Yup! Take it slow, don't ask too much at once. Be gentle but firm that it must be done!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

What beautiful photos. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Great vacation pictures! Everything is so pretty and green. Looks like your having a lot of fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Great vacation pictures! Everything is so pretty and green. Looks like your having a lot of fun!


It has been nice and relaxing. We haven't done a lot other than walks and hanging out because of Covid, but it's nice to get away!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

What a great way to celebrate the end of summer.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Whoa, whoa, whao - Ice Slip brush? I must have missed that thread. Going to have to do some research I guess. Just came across your thread Karen, and the pictures are a hoot!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks like so much fun! You have such LUCKY pups!!!!!! <3


----------

